# Wild turkey



## mowin (May 11, 2019)

Brined overnight. Stuffed with cream cheese, wild leeks, green peppers, and garlic. All wrapped up in a bacon weave and of course some rub on the outside. 















Came out fantastic. Tender and juicy.


----------



## smokerjim (May 11, 2019)

one question though why would you ruin that bacon with that turkey, only kidding  looks great


----------



## flatbroke (May 11, 2019)

Great job. I have 4 pheasants I need to cook and might try this on one


----------



## mowin (May 11, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> one question though why would you ruin that bacon with that turkey, only kidding  looks great



Bacon makes everything better.  
I've smoked wild turkey before, and being so lean, it has come out rather dry.  The bacon was more to keep the turkey moist.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 11, 2019)

That looks great! I used to agree that Bacon makes everything better...Until I had it on a Philly Cheesesteak. I did not like the addition at all! Destroyed the flavor I know and love. Kind of like taking Mom's perfect Mac n' Cheese and adding a funky Gorgonzola or Limburger. The Bacon just Overpowered the Cheesesteak flavors...JJ


----------



## mowin (May 11, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> That looks great! I used to agree that Bacon makes everything better...Until I had it on a Philly Cheesesteak. I did not like the addition at all! Destroyed the flavor I know and love. Kind of like taking Mom's perfect Mac n' Cheese and adding a funky Gorgonzola or Limburger. The Bacon just Overpowered the Cheesesteak flavors...JJ



I agree somewhat.  A Philly cheese steak isn't the same as a wild turkey breast.  I've tried this same recipe without the bacon.  Same temp, same pit, rather dry. The bacon wasn't great, but I was more wanting the wild turkey to shine.  It did.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2019)

Gosh that looks incredibly good!!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2019)

That's a fine looking meal, and a great idea.

Point for sure
Chris


----------

